# I miss



## dragonflamez (Nov 20, 2008)

It makes me sad. :[


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 20, 2008)

Me too. </3


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 20, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Me too. </3


Cursed Mormons, stealing our baby.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 20, 2008)

soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoi


----------



## Nate (Nov 20, 2008)

me 2 i gesss lolol


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Me too. </3


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 20, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoi


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 20, 2008)

I will forever miss constantly having to Alt159 Shuffle. :[


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Me too. </3


----------



## Guitar Hero (Nov 23, 2008)

What are the variables i, s, and h? And what are we integrating over?

Assuming i, s, and h are constants, your integral (plus the "dx" which I assume you carelessly forgot) is


----------



## Kyle (Nov 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoi


it nmai roflcoptr!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 23, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 23, 2008)

Guitar Hero said:
			
		

> What are the variables i, s, and h? And what are we integrating over?
> 
> Assuming i, s, and h are constants, your integral (plus the "dx" which I assume you carelessly forgot) is


----------



## Flummoxer (Nov 23, 2008)

ya me 2  o.o  o.o  o.o  o.o  :'(  :'(  :'(  :X


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoi


In case anyone cares, I made that a looooong time ago.  :O 

Probably shouldn't put that out there, but oh well. 

Yea, I miss


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 23, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tola (Nov 24, 2008)

Just go catch some.  Feng Shui helps with reeling in that dough, so you may want to reconsider refurbishment altogether.  

I don't understand missing "fish" when you have evident access to them in this very game.  Do you miss a certain kind of fish?  Did you lose your fishing rod?  You can easily purchase another rod at your local store.

Fish also come and go seasonally, so you may want to catch as many of a certain seasonal fish as you can.


----------



## sidorak19 (Nov 24, 2008)

Who wouldn't miss it.


----------



## JJH (Nov 24, 2008)

Guitar Hero said:
			
		

> What are the variables i, s, and h? And what are we integrating over?
> 
> Assuming i, s, and h are constants, your integral (plus the "dx" which I assume you carelessly forgot) is


----------



## Tyler (Nov 24, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Guitar Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate (Nov 24, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Just go catch some.  Feng Shui helps with reeling in that dough, so you may want to reconsider refurbishment altogether.
> 
> I don't understand missing "fish" when you have evident access to them in this very game.  Do you miss a certain kind of fish?  Did you lose your fishing rod?  You can easily purchase another rod at your local store.
> 
> Fish also come and go seasonally, so you may want to catch as many of a certain seasonal fish as you can.


lol.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 24, 2008)

In two years he shall return, a new Fish perhaps, to enlighten us with his new ways and teachings. 

Or you know, he'll be the Fish we all love, same difference


----------



## JJH (Nov 24, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> In two years he shall return, a new Fish perhaps, to enlighten us with his new ways and teachings.
> 
> Or you know, he'll be the Fish we all love, same difference


Promise? If what you say is true, then there is indeed hope for The Bell Tree.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 24, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has indeed stated that he will be back in 2 years, so November of 2010, I'm going to be waiting for him


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As will I. =D


----------



## Jman (Nov 24, 2008)

Good ol'


----------



## Grawr (Nov 24, 2008)

I love how new people are commenting in this thread, pretending like they know what's going on. > . >

I miss him too. I hope we'll all still be here in 2 years, so we can actually see him come back.

Unless he forgets... ) =

Nah, he won't, right?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 24, 2008)

But most of them are still here.


----------



## Nate (Nov 24, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I love how new people are commenting in this thread, pretending like they know what's going on. > . >


yes.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 24, 2008)

Well


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 24, 2008)

soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoi
....


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 24, 2008)

I miss fish a bit, he was more of competition for me though I guess 

And what is with magic underwear anyway...


----------



## Guitar Hero (Nov 25, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Guitar Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^That's cute. Let's start doing functions! Ha! No....


----------



## Gabby (Nov 25, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Well


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

This topic has reached the conclusion of "fail".

Something failing in honor of


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> This topic has reached the conclusion of "fail".
> 
> Something failing in honor of


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Good ol'


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 25, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I love how new people are commenting in this thread, pretending like they know what's going on. > . >


It is pretty funny. I mean, they do that JUST to TRY to be cool.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'm just not going to say anything.


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Good ol'


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UB, there's no reason to be sad.
Let's buy some pizza.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, I never got mentioned either, oh well, guess I was never really well known  But I mean come on, me and dragonflamez are one, therefore I should have been mentioned.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PIZZA! <3


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 25, 2008)

I can haz some? : )


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

I want pizza.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

PIZZA PARTY FOR TEH KEWL KIDZ ONLY


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

I hate pizza.

I hate delivery people.

I hate pizza boxes.

I hate pizza cars.


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll add you to the awesome peoples list. 



Jubby
JJ
Jman
Ultra
ZF
DF
TK


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I hate pizza.
> 
> I hate delivery people.
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOooooooOOooOooOoOoOoOooO


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I hate pizza.
> 
> I hate delivery people.
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you?
Leave. 
Now.
You're not welcome here anymore. =|


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I hate everything!


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except vests.


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

Who votes to vote Jubby off the list?

AND YOU PIGS ATE MA PIZZA. >_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what you don't hate? You don't hate vests.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 25, 2008)

WOO I'm on the list and I gets some pizza, epic win.


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vests.

Are wonderful.


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Who votes to vote Jubby off the list?
> 
> 
> AND YOU PIGS ATE MA PIZZA. >_<


http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/470730


----------



## JJH (Nov 25, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I'll add you to the awesome peoples list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say JJ.... Do you mean extremely sexy JJRamone, or slightly less sexy JJH?

And this thread reminds me of UB's thread of wonders and magic that me and Snoop got closed. =p


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

I would switch that JJ around...


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes- that was you. I can change it to JJH if you'd like.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

JJ's long gone. ugh.

Also, >:| at closing of that thread.


----------



## JJH (Nov 25, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Yes- that was you. I can change it to JJH if you'd like.


=D Guess who feels included! 

While we're rambling aimlessly, who wants to see McCain get Barack Roll'd!


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel like having some S'mores. Anyone with me?


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I feel like having some S'mores. Anyone with me?


I hat-


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hunter pounces*


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

Smores? Can I just eat all the chocolate? <3


----------



## Gabby (Nov 25, 2008)

May I have a s'more? Please?


I


----------



## JJH (Nov 25, 2008)

Try just putting the chocolate bars on the crackers without marshmallows. It's tasty.


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Slaps*


 

And UB, you can have all the chocolate if you'd like.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

8 Minutes with no posts in this thread? This is unacceptable.


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> 8 Minutes with no posts in this thread? This is unacceptable.


Indeed.


----------



## JJH (Nov 25, 2008)

I was in the kitchen looking for s'more supplies. 

My sister's friend at the last Hershey bar. No s'more for JJ.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> And UB, you can have all the chocolate if you'd like.


<big><big>8^D</big></big>

*eats it all*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=(
I wanted some.


----------



## Jman (Nov 25, 2008)

JJ better hit the store before we eat him.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 25, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Try just putting the chocolate bars on the crackers without marshmallows. It's tasty.


This.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:< Sorry. I'm a Chocolate whore.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*has own chocolate*

None for UB.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please... mister... *cough* My body needs chocolate, or I'll *cough* die... I don't want to die on the streets, sir. *wheeze*


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*throws zombie at UB*

That should distract you long enough for me to eat this.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UltraByte  flees for her life.


----------



## JJH (Nov 25, 2008)

*Gives UB chocolate*


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> *Gives UB chocolate*


*noms it up*


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 25, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> *Gives UB chocolate*


D:

You ruined it.


----------



## JJH (Nov 25, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I do.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 26, 2008)

It's good to know that pizza gets the gang back together.


----------



## Jman (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't even get a slice. =[ What kind was it?


----------



## JJH (Nov 26, 2008)

Silicone pizza. I saved you a peice Jman.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 26, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It's good to know that pizza gets the gang back together.


Is that our new name, The Pizza Gang?

I think we deserve a banner thing.


----------



## JJH (Nov 26, 2008)

I like it. 

The Pizza Gang.


----------



## Jman (Nov 26, 2008)

Someone make a banner. Nau. Then I shall change my signature. =]


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm waiting on SL to vector a pizza for me.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread is made of awesomeness.

We'll have to make sure


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 26, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DF, is right. He could become like TBT's pastor or somethin'.


This.


----------



## JJH (Nov 27, 2008)

So what.... This is over already?


----------



## Justin (Nov 27, 2008)

No pizza, no party.

In other news, happy random Thursday.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 27, 2008)

it's rare for random threads to pop up like this.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> it's rare for random threads to pop up like this.


It's also rare for me not to lock a topic like this. 

I must be in some sort of festive mood.  :gyroidsheriff:


----------



## Micah (Nov 27, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you even think of locking a thread with both _f_ish AND pizza?

That's off the awesome chart!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure myself. Those two might just be enough of a reason not to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm has been infected with actappleirous! It's when he get infected with the mad  :throwingrottenapples: apples throwing disease! He's the cause and now he wants all memories of


----------



## Justin (Nov 27, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 27, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IslandGuy (Nov 28, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 28, 2008)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IslandGuy (Nov 28, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 28, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Nov 28, 2008)

*gets out Where's Waldo? book*

I've been training for this for years! Odd, get the hounds! We're gonna find us a


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> *gets out Where's Waldo? book*
> 
> I've been training for this for years! Odd, get the hounds! We're gonna find us a


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll look on planet Ork, Hoth, Mustafar, then the banana king's shrine. 
Let's look all over the Earth!


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 28, 2008)

DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 28, 2008)

Now that is just awesome.


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


XD


----------



## JJH (Nov 28, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


UB, you're my favorite person on the forums. =D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 28, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


='(


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 28, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm everyone's favorite by default, so I don't mind.


----------



## JJH (Nov 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm everyone's favorite by default, so I don't mind.


DF is right. Everybody in the Pizza Gang is tied as my favorite.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 28, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pizza gang go!


----------



## Jman (Nov 28, 2008)

It's official: Everyone in the Pizza Gang needs the Pizza Avatar. No exceptions.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

but... I made the sig for that reason. </3


----------



## JJH (Nov 29, 2008)

We can use both.... I'll just have to sacrifice my hedgehog for pizza. =\

Edit: Whatever happened to the Red Rock? We need a board just for the Pizza Gang. ; D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Can I join the pizza group? I like pizza!


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

me 2! join i mean.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Edit: Whatever happened to the Red Rock? We need a board just for the Pizza Gang. ; D


Or everyone in the Pizza Gang could get the awesome program of awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Can I join?


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

The group's invite only.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

can u invite me?


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> can u invite me?


Demanding to be in the Pizza Gang just screams that you shouldn't be in it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

oh... what do I have to do to get in? And it wasn't a demand, just a question...


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> oh... what do I have to do to get in? And it wasn't a demand, just a question...


Like I said, it's invite only. You have to be chosen from the members.


----------



## Jman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Updates Signature*


Who thinks we need an official Pizza Gang website? 

Jubby, get on it.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 29, 2008)

<-------

You can be in the Generic Pizza gang, Bacon boy.


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> <-------
> 
> You can be in the Generic Pizza gang, Bacon boy.


Generic Pizza Gang FTW!


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> *Updates Signature*
> 
> 
> Who thinks we need an official Pizza Gang website?
> ...


http://*blocked*.net/pizzagang.php

blocked being go justin

>_>


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

oh... well then. I see. lulz


----------



## JJH (Nov 29, 2008)

THe Pizza Gang is very exclusive. We even have a sign with a picture of Chuck Norris that says "You must be THIS awesome to join."


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

Uh, well, my uncle knows Chuck Norris. :gyroidsheriff: 

He's cousins with the lady on Walker Texas Ranger.

Beat that.


----------



## JJH (Nov 29, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Chuck Norris is DF's father. (His mother was a dragon)


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, Chuck Norris is DF's father. (His mother was a dragon)


Pics or it didn't happen. 



Never mind. :X


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in it though, riiiiiiiiiight?


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Jubs, maybe you should remove the link from your post...


----------



## JJH (Nov 29, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Negative.


----------



## Ziken (Nov 29, 2008)

D:


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 29, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

I at least knew


----------



## manny786 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry but who is


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

hai guis
wat r u doinh her i want 2 kno hay


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> hai guis
> wat r u doinh her i want 2 kno hay


OSHI- 

It's Kolvo.

How's CoD going?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S GOING GREAT.
SO GREAT I NEED CAPS.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post before you edited it was quite uncalled for.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, you're still more awesome than 98% of the population here.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dun worry, I did it purely for the lulz.
Anyway, soup/sup?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing I'm always doing.

Listening to music.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: Bleh. Have you listened to the best band ever?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends.

My opinion of the "best band ever" will probably vary from yours.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

It's
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">O RLY <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I dunno
OLOLOLOLOLOLO</div></div></div></div>


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jubs, maybe you should remove the ]?


----------



## JJH (Nov 30, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Nov 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Nov 30, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you know how long it took me to come up with that name?!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm an ex-pizza gang.

It was just called something else back than. 

Pizza Gang = Win, regardless.


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm an ex-pizza gang.
> 
> It was just called something else back than.
> 
> Pizza Gang = Win, regardless.


3rd name...


----------



## Princess (Nov 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> THe Pizza Gang is very exclusive. We even have a sign with a picture of Chuck Norris that says "You must be THIS awesome to join."


then why r u in?
jk!!!!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was mean.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 1, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2008)

Betrayers will always be refused pizza.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 1, 2008)

I missed 18 pages of


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> I missed 18 pages of


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 1, 2008)

yup! now we're talking about the awesome pizza gang!


----------



## JJH (Dec 1, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> yup! now we're talking about the awesome pizza gang!


Thanks but you're still not in.


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2008)

The pizza page marks great words.

"Pizza Gang. Yes. Pizza. Gang. Yep. Yep. That's us. No. You can't join. Invite-only my friend, that's how we roll. No questions asked. Yep. Yep."


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 1, 2008)

i just ate pizza, it was digorno... or however you spell it


----------



## JJH (Dec 1, 2008)

Every time you eat a slice of pizza, a quarter goes in the Official Pizza Gang Change Jar.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 1, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Every time you eat a slice of pizza, a quarter goes in the Official Pizza Gang Change Jar.


Well, that's $0.50 from me today.


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2008)

I had pizza yesterday and today. I owe you guys $2.00


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 1, 2008)

What if I make it myself? I always do that.


----------



## JJH (Dec 1, 2008)

If it's pizza, we get a quarter.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 1, 2008)

why? What if it's lasagna?


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 1, 2008)

What's fish, a new drug?


----------



## Jman (Dec 1, 2008)

In the words of


----------



## Tyler (Dec 1, 2008)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> What's fish, a new     ?


He could be considered one.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 1, 2008)

what fun, I've got some salmon in the fridge.

Should I get started?


----------



## Jman (Dec 1, 2008)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> what fun, I've got some salmon in the fridge.
> 
> Should I get started?


It's called the *Pizza* Gang, not the _Salmon_ gang.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 1, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Salmon Gang sounds amazing,

We can get a bunch of Salmon, do a buttload of......perfectly legal pharmacetucial drugs and watch them reak havoc on the unsuspecting plankton!!!


----------



## JJH (Dec 1, 2008)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> what fun, I've got some salmon in the fridge.
> 
> Should I get started?


I like this guy.


----------



## Jman (Dec 1, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOO!

Pizza > Salmon


----------



## JJH (Dec 1, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know....

He just talks funny. It makes me lawlz all over the couch. I even got some lawlz on the wall.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 1, 2008)

is fish some old TB user that quit?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> is fish some old TB user that quit?


He's in a distant land for 2 years.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2008)

Distant land to _you_ storm. 


I live, like, 30 minutes from california..


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sowiie i was kidding!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm offended at what you said at him.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 1, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Distant land to _you_ storm.
> 
> 
> I live, like, 30 minutes from california..


I live IN California.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM SORRY  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky....


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 1, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh. I suppose.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 2, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think that's funny, imagine how I make s'mores...

It involves marshmellows, a mule, and laxitives....


----------



## Jman (Dec 2, 2008)

While you guys are in all these sunny states, I'm being covered with inch after inch of snow. >_< 9 degrees tomorrow. Northern IL = crap


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 2, 2008)

I live in Michigan...  :brrrr:


----------



## Micah (Dec 2, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I live in Michigan...  :brrrr:


Me too. :gyroiddance:


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 2, 2008)

yey for sunny California.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yay for Canada.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

Yay for Pennslyvania, the Bipolar weather state.  :wintergyroid:


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 2, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> While you guys are in all these sunny states, I'm being covered with inch after inch of snow. >_< 9 degrees tomorrow. Northern IL = crap


I wish I lived in northern IL. u.u
i love the north and the snow
FLORIDA SUCKS.
Ugh. We should've stayed in NJ.....Dx


----------



## Nate (Dec 2, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> While you guys are in all these sunny states, I'm being covered with inch after inch of snow. >_< 9 degrees tomorrow. Northern IL = crap


i get snow one day, next day it's all melted and it's warm outside.

colorado ftw. <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a friend who's from Colorado.....
OMG......Nate I just read your note about town and FC. 
I can't stop laughing. xDDDDD


----------



## JJH (Dec 2, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yay for Pennslyvania, the Bipolar weather state.  :wintergyroid:


Cookie for Odd.

Pennsylvania FTW!


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

Canada all the way! ^__^


----------



## KingKombat (Dec 2, 2008)

From i miss


----------



## Havanacus (Dec 2, 2008)

Swim I bet...


----------



## JJH (Dec 2, 2008)

Havanacus said:
			
		

> Swim I bet...


DO NOT question


----------



## Jman (Dec 2, 2008)

Havanacus said:
			
		

> Swim I bet...


You just decided your fate. Now


----------



## Havanacus (Dec 2, 2008)

It happens...


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

WHO IS FISH?


----------



## Micah (Dec 2, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> WHO IS FISH?


An older member.


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 3, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Havanacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jman (Dec 3, 2008)

I vaguely remember seeing or hearing something about that. He had some interesting cartoons.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't recall anything about those comics... someone should go dig them up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 3, 2008)

I would, but I had to have someone bury my shovel so it would turn golden. XD


----------



## Jman (Dec 4, 2008)

Uhh... Bacon Boy, were you even here? I guess you had an old account a while back, but I'm not even sure it was in that time frame.


----------



## Micah (Dec 4, 2008)

_f_ish's last activity date was October 31 so its entirely possible.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 4, 2008)

I still have JJ's drawing of me. <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 4, 2008)

I never got to meet him *cry*


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 4, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I still have JJ's drawing of me. <3


I have the sig version of mine still.


----------



## AC Lova123 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think i joined like a couple weeks after he quit =\ at least on AC4Life I did I only joined TBT recently


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Uhh... Bacon Boy, were you even here? I guess you had an old account a while back, but I'm not even sure it was in that time frame.


I did. Don't you remember. And he was on a bit when I was on.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 4, 2008)

To whomever asked "who is


----------



## Gabby (Dec 4, 2008)

With magic underwear..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

to the magical land of


----------



## Gabby (Dec 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> to the magical land of


wut


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 4, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> He's on a magical journey through space and time, of course.


While staying in California.


----------



## Jman (Dec 4, 2008)

This was one of the best sigs EVAR.







Except the bg on the forum was green back then and it looked like there really was a hole. XD


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 4, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> This was one of the best sigs EVAR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Micah (Dec 5, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> This was one of the best sigs EVAR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good times.


----------



## Jman (Dec 12, 2008)

Over a week without a post in this work of art. Uncalled for.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 14, 2008)

I remember taking on the "Fish Tank" in the TBT tank war tourney.

*sigh* I wish we still had games like that...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, that was a while ago


----------

